# Chael Sonnen on Bellator 170 loss to Tito Ortiz



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

> Chael Sonnen has never lacked for spin control (other than his second fight with Anderson Silva). Give him a negative and he’ll find the positive, just about every time.
> 
> And after more than 3-years on the sidelines, following a disastrous end to his UFC career, he made his re-entry into the competitive world of MMA. Sonnen took on Tito Ortiz at Bellator 170, getting submitted by a rear naked choke at 2:03 of Round 1. But even after an admittedly poor performance, he hasn’t lost his knack for looking on the bright side.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2017/1/2...170-post-fight-scrum-loss-wanderlei-silva-mma


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

During some of Chael's transitions (from d'arce to guillotine i think) on the ground I got a weird feeling (timing & movements sorta seemed choreographed)... wouldn't be too surprised if it turned out to be a fixed fight...

Dan Hardy seems to feel the fight was 'clearly' fixed:










Bas Rutten disagrees:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Why is Renato Laranja a thing? Is he funny to people who do jiu jitsu or something?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Why is Renato Laranja a thing? Is he funny to people who do jiu jitsu or something?


It's less about the Jiu Jitsu bit and more about his superfluous portrayal of the Portuguese language. The World BJJ Champ bit is just icing on the cake. His Renato character is also uber Christian, maybe mimicking Vitor.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't know if it was fixed or not but it sure looked fixed. Five of the six guys I watched it with were questioning what the hell was that?!?! It just looked rehearsed to me and if anyone has the integrity to throw a fight its these two guys.


----------

